# I can't believe I stayed on that.......................



## charlimouse (8 May 2012)

I need entertaining after a day of doing uni work, and being unable to ride my horses due to them being broken.

So post your best 'I can't belive I stayed on that!' photos 

Mine would be

























And to prove I stayed on here is a link to the full sequence

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.83552385148.114466.647095148&type=3&l=0809eda4d6

So over to you guys........................


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 May 2012)

sorry dont have any pics of my near misses but have to say you did really well and all credit to your horse for finding a fifth leg!!!!


----------



## emma.is (8 May 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## lynds81 (8 May 2012)

I haven't got copyright of these pics, so I'm not going to post them, but the link is 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150277232735107&l=ac478f7662 if anyone wants to see it (I'm sorry - please don't tell me off everyone!!)

He just completely didn't take off over the duck in the water... Mum was in XC control and heard it over the radio.... "We need to stop the course, someone's beheaded the duck and it's head is floating round the water complex..."

Well sat on yours - I don't know how your horse stayed up!


----------



## milliepops (8 May 2012)

splashgirl45 said:



			sorry dont have any pics of my near misses but have to say you did really well and all credit to your horse for finding a fifth leg!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and to you for finding a third one - long stride with one foot stuck in an odd place... 

I don't have any pics to contribute, I never capture those moments on camera


----------



## Lu1 (8 May 2012)

Amazing, well done for staying on and for your horse being so honest!
I have been there myself a few times, but haven't had it photographed.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 May 2012)

Very well done!



...I fell flat on my back mounting a 13.3hh... No pictures


----------



## Natz88 (8 May 2012)

I have no pics, but all I can say is bloody well done I would of gone flying & that take of at the next jump . Well sat tho


----------



## charlimouse (8 May 2012)

lynds81 said:



			I haven't got copyright of these pics, so I'm not going to post them, but the link is 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150277232735107&l=ac478f7662 if anyone wants to see it (I'm sorry - please don't tell me off everyone!!)

He just completely didn't take off over the duck in the water... Mum was in XC control and heard it over the radio.... "We need to stop the course, someone's beheaded the duck and it's head is floating round the water complex..."

Well sat on yours - I don't know how your horse stayed up!
		
Click to expand...

Loving the beheaded duck . Well sat!


----------



## Bearskin (8 May 2012)

Well sat!  Was that a frangible fence?


----------



## louisem (8 May 2012)

:-O
I,however,DIDN'T stay on this....*ashamed*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWPvJyxc5Ug


----------



## charlimouse (8 May 2012)

Bearskin said:



			Well sat!  Was that a frangible fence?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, luckily. I think it saved me that day .


----------



## charlimouse (8 May 2012)

louisem said:



			:-O
I,however,DIDN'T stay on this....*ashamed*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWPvJyxc5Ug

Click to expand...

But those were insanely massive fences ! On a seperate note did they deem you had gone through the finish before you fell off, or did you get penalised?


----------



## nikkimariet (8 May 2012)

louisem said:



			:-O
I,however,DIDN'T stay on this....*ashamed*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWPvJyxc5Ug

Click to expand...

Oh my god. Those fences are huge! I would have bailed out of choice..... Before the first fence....


----------



## Jesstickle (8 May 2012)

louisem said:



			:-O
I,however,DIDN'T stay on this....*ashamed*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWPvJyxc5Ug

Click to expand...

I'm a little scared to ask but how big were those fences?


----------



## louisem (8 May 2012)

charlimouse said:



			But those were insanely massive fences ! On a seperate note did they deem you had gone through the finish before you fell off, or did you get penalised?
		
Click to expand...

*Hangs head*
I won,but what was that 'mount of shame'? 
The 'over 40s'  please-get-me-a-mounting-block  didn't cut it with the crowd :---(


----------



## louisem (8 May 2012)

nikkimariet said:



			Oh my god. Those fences are huge! I would have bailed out of choice..... Before the first fence....

Click to expand...

As I would....before the first fence of a cross-country course :-O


----------



## louisem (8 May 2012)

jesstickle said:



			I'm a little scared to ask but how big were those fences? 

Click to expand...

Bigger than me...and my horse
2m.........:-/


----------



## FreddiesGal (8 May 2012)

rubbish quality and not quite as impressive as your pics but i think for a 14h pony this is a pretty hefty buck lol


----------



## louisem (8 May 2012)

WOAH! Well sat that girl!!!


----------



## TicTac (8 May 2012)

What circus are you riding for?!    lol          Well done to you and that fabulous horse of yours!


----------



## charlimouse (8 May 2012)

louisem said:



			*Hangs head*
I won,but what was that 'mount of shame'? 
The 'over 40s'  please-get-me-a-mounting-block  didn't cut it with the crowd :---(
		
Click to expand...

I'm in my (dare I say it as it makes me feel old ) mid twenties, and am completely useless at gettin on my horses from the ground. Anything over 16.2 I need a pretty tall mounting block . I have no spring, i've even rubbish with a leg up !


----------



## Jesstickle (8 May 2012)

louisem said:



			Bigger than me...and my horse
2m.........:-/
		
Click to expand...

O, titchy then  You must be absolutely crackers. I think I would actually wet my pants


----------



## measles (8 May 2012)

Didn't quite manage to sit this one.   Sack the groom with that slipping saddle.   [Shuffles off with P45]...   The poor pony's expression needs a caption...?









However, he did develop an ability to grin hugely while mad mare does her thang...


----------



## ecrozier (8 May 2012)

Oh measles that pony's face is brilliant!!! One for the caption competition there.... WTF?!? being the obvious caption from pony's point of view!!


----------



## Lolo (8 May 2012)

measles, you know Donkey from Shrek? That pony is pulling the best Donkey face ever. Made my night 

I'll link these, but it's extreme stickability/ 5th leg finding 
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
I can't believe he stayed upright, and she stayed on. When we saw the photos we were all very :O as the scale of how close that had been to being very nasty hadn't really been touched on as they'd just walked away...

My lovely horse said that actually, this was too big for him thanks... Unfortunately, he didn't quite say this quickly enough!
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
I stayed on! Not sure how, beyond knowing that if I fell off the it would be every time I'd done that hunter trial I'd come off... Stirrup leather snapped on the second approach, and Cheeks bolted off up the hill.






I stuck tight for ages, but he was genuinely bolting and I knew he'd head back to the lorry (or try to find mum!) so gave up and bailed!


----------



## measles (8 May 2012)

Ok guys - you have given me an idea!


----------



## charlimouse (8 May 2012)

Lolo said:



			I'll link these, but it's extreme stickability/ 5th leg finding 
[Content removed]
I can't believe he stayed upright, and she stayed on. When we saw the photos we were all very :O as the scale of how close that had been to being very nasty hadn't really been touched on as they'd just walked away...




. Some serious superglue must have been used there!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## EventingMum (8 May 2012)

Not me but my son gave me a heart stopping moment when this happened:





































And just to prove they survived - jumping the alternative afterwards:












Sorry if these are huge it's th first time I've posted photos and I haven't worked out how to make them smaller.


----------



## Lolo (8 May 2012)

charlimouse said:



. Some serious superglue must have been used there!
		
Click to expand...

I was videoing- it happened in under a second. So scary, especially seeing these afterwards! The first photo it's already tipping (they got in very deep as he was green about skinnies, and this was a very flimsy one!), hence the face Al is pulling. Do not know how she stayed on!


----------



## FigJam (8 May 2012)

charlimouse and EventingMum, those are indeed worthy of a "well sat"!   And measles, that poor wee pony's face!  Hmmm... I recall another girth slipping incident more recently though, common denominator?! 

A slight mis-communication between Hopalong and I when we were first getting the hang of this XC malarky.   Only our 2nd St Gatherer XC training day;






This one wasn't the comfiest of jumps out of water either, she rather over-jumped;





leading to this for all of your amusement at my gurning! 






Poor poor Hopalong! 

I also had a couple of crackers on daveismycat's lovely M at RC camp last summer;











Stayed on both times- luckily M likes to carry on in a straight line after a fence!


----------



## louisem (8 May 2012)

FigJam said:









Stayed on both times- luckily M likes to carry on in a straight line after a fence!  

Click to expand...

This is amazing!
And you look so cool and calm!
I'm 'clenching' just looking at the photo!


----------



## Mike007 (8 May 2012)

charlimouse said:



			Yes, luckily. I think it saved me that day .
		
Click to expand...

Bloodyhellfire, If that is a fence with Frangible pins,THEY HAVE THE POLE THE WRONG SIDE OF THE UPRIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you are safe ,that was the nearest thing to a rotational Ive ever seen.Frangible pins depend on the lashing to break the pin . Put the pin the wrong side of the upright and they just dont work!


----------



## NR99 (8 May 2012)

Pigs magic 5th leg (again, thankfully)






R had a hysterical moment this evening with the baby, sadly not caught on camera.  I shouted leg on as they approached the water and when leg is applied baby jumps as instructed and leapt all four feet into the water. Tog was so   she completely missed it


----------



## Emma S (8 May 2012)

This is a few years old but a good example of what happens when you jump a trakehner from a standstill!


----------



## NR99 (8 May 2012)

FJ love the airborne second picture on M, good job you are a girl 

ETS - don't think I have ever seen H look anything but dark bay in your photos, was that first one a while ago?


----------



## dafthoss (9 May 2012)

No where near as impressive as some of these but this if from a rather blooper filled day at pc with JFTD's fergie (her photo but I'm sure she wont mind)





this one was also quite funny


----------



## Mike007 (9 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			No where near as impressive as some of these but this if from a rather blooper filled day at pc with JFTD's fergie (her photo but I'm sure she wont mind)





this one was also quite funny 





Click to expand...

That is the best picture of how to jump a ditch I have seen in a long while. DONT try to tell me that isnt an Irish Horse!


----------



## dafthoss (9 May 2012)

Mike007 said:



			That is the best picture of how to jump a ditch I have seen in a long while. DONT try to tell me that isnt an Irish Horse!

Click to expand...

Nope he's a highland, so a scotish boy born and bred. Must add this is the result of going xc after only having sat on him twice previously.


----------



## Mike007 (9 May 2012)

dafthoss said:



			Nope he's a highland, so a scotish boy born and bred. Must add this is the result of going xc after only having sat on him twice previously.
		
Click to expand...

must be the celtic influence, I still think that picture  over the ditch is absolute perfection. Be proud of it.


----------



## skydy (9 May 2012)

louisem said:



			*Hangs head*
I won,but what was that 'mount of shame'? 
The 'over 40s'  please-get-me-a-mounting-block  didn't cut it with the crowd :---(
		
Click to expand...

Louisem, 
          Well done, and no "mount of shame" there! You mounted up quite well(a fitting sequence to your elegant dismount). Very impressive!


----------



## charleysummer (9 May 2012)

First attempt at jumping taking off in water...

'hmmm... no'





'makes sense to now climb on the fence'





'Preparing to launch...3..2...1...'





'Ping!'





quite unseated  luckily didnt put head down or I would have had a dunking!





And this one makes me laugh- another unexpected take off






The video stills are taking from a clip in this video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehg58FqrvIs


----------



## worMy (9 May 2012)

http://www.onlinepictureproof.com/c...sept_2011/195964_61052/browse/32/?w=650&h=466

Keep clicking for the sequence...

Opps!


----------



## Jesstickle (9 May 2012)

EventingMum said:



			Not me but my son gave me a heart stopping moment when this happened:






Click to expand...

Bloody well sat!


----------



## Gracie21 (9 May 2012)

OP what a brilliant sequence on your FB! Love it! 

The only one I have I think.. We managed to get up the step on the way out, just about! I so didn't want to get wet! 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.26453640692.100917.653215692&type=3&theater


----------



## MardyMare (9 May 2012)

measles said:



			Didn't quite manage to sit this one.   Sack the groom with that slipping saddle.   [Shuffles off with P45]...   The poor pony's expression needs a caption...?







Click to expand...

Priceless ! I actually did laugh out loud at the pony's face.



jesstickle said:



			Bloody well sat! 

Click to expand...

Agreed!  Even horse looks like its grinning 


Well sat to everyone - I can almost feel the pain in some of them!


----------



## floradora09 (9 May 2012)

Wow some pretty amazing photos! I don't think my stickability is quite so good 

Not really a 'well sat' pic but this makes me chuckle, it was our first Xc rally a good 18months ago, you would never think that this horse was actually a 15yo eventing schoolmaster!!


----------



## FigJam (9 May 2012)

louisem said:



			This is amazing!
And you look so cool and calm!
I'm 'clenching' just looking at the photo!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, if you were to peer in closely at the photo there's a rather entertaining expression on my face!   Like I said, lucky she carried on in a straight line...








NR99 said:



			FJ love the airborne second picture on M, good job you are a girl 

ETS - don't think I have ever seen H look anything but dark bay in your photos, was that first one a while ago?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, maybe slight over-processing on the photo colours, here's the next (better!) attempt where she's more "normal" colour?!  It was July so full on summer coat which is a bit brighter than winter one.  She does have gingery highlights!


----------



## charlimouse (9 May 2012)

EventingMum said:



			Not me but my son gave me a heart stopping moment when this happened:





































And just to prove they survived - jumping the alternative afterwards:












Sorry if these are huge it's th first time I've posted photos and I haven't worked out how to make them smaller.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody well sat !


----------



## charlimouse (9 May 2012)

FigJam said:



			charlimouse and EventingMum, those are indeed worthy of a "well sat"!   And measles, that poor wee pony's face!  Hmmm... I recall another girth slipping incident more recently though, common denominator?! 

A slight mis-communication between Hopalong and I when we were first getting the hang of this XC malarky.   Only our 2nd St Gatherer XC training day;






This one wasn't the comfiest of jumps out of water either, she rather over-jumped;





leading to this for all of your amusement at my gurning! 






Poor poor Hopalong! 

I also had a couple of crackers on daveismycat's lovely M at RC camp last summer;











Stayed on both times- luckily M likes to carry on in a straight line after a fence!  

Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## charlimouse (9 May 2012)

Mike007 said:



			Bloodyhellfire, If that is a fence with Frangible pins,THEY HAVE THE POLE THE WRONG SIDE OF THE UPRIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you are safe ,that was the nearest thing to a rotational Ive ever seen.Frangible pins depend on the lashing to break the pin . Put the pin the wrong side of the upright and they just dont work!
		
Click to expand...

This was about 4 years ago, before reverse pinning had become the norm.


----------



## ecrozier (9 May 2012)

I think roo is more of a natural over SJ than XC fences...


----------



## charlimouse (9 May 2012)

ecrozier said:



			I think roo is more of a natural over SJ than XC fences...





Click to expand...

Roo by name, Kangaroo by nature !


----------



## ecrozier (9 May 2012)

charlimouse said:



			Roo by name, Kangaroo by nature !
		
Click to expand...

LOL - Somewhat disconcertingly, he was called roo because they called him buckaroo as a foal - every time you touched his back end apparently he would leaping into a volley of huge bucks :/ pleased to report he doesn't do that all that often any more but it certainly shows in his jumping style over SJs these days!


----------



## Gingey (9 May 2012)

Think this is less of a 'I can't believe I stayed on that' and more of a 'I can't believe what a dweeb my horse is' 
In case it's not too clear in the photo, he's jumping a pole on the ground 
He then went on to jump nicely for the rest of the session after that initial 'OMG a pole', apart from me making the mistake of leaning forward to pat him, him spooking at a scary patch of the school and then deciding I should be ejected onto it to check it out.   Gotta love ex racers!


----------



## JFTDWS (9 May 2012)

Mike007 said:



			must be the celtic influence, I still think that picture  over the ditch is absolute perfection. Be proud of it.
		
Click to expand...

Can I be proud of it too, since he's my horse and my "project"   I would have looked a lot less tidy over it than dh though 

more like...







then of course there was this classic, Fergs trying to prove that, just his half brother he too could be a deer pony...  Sadly he misunderstood that Finn carries the stag down from the hills, he doesn't impersonate one over little jumps


----------



## Princess Jess (9 May 2012)

Haha this is by far my favourite thread! Literally rolling on the floor laughing 
I find a bit of super glue in the saddle is always useful


----------



## PoppyAnderson (9 May 2012)

Were you trying to waterski on your pony?!


----------



## Dottyfordylan (9 May 2012)

sequence here first time xcountry at an event, I was determined to stay on but when we had a dirty stop at most fences I decided it just wasn't going to be 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396461283281&set=a.396460713281.177896.624898281&type=3


----------



## Ali16 (9 May 2012)

This isn'yt me... it's the girl who rides our little chestnut horse for us, but I thought she deserved some recognition for this sit at the MK3DE last year:

Scroll through to the right...

http://www.ultimate-images.co.uk/cgi-bin/pro/emAlbum.cgi?c=show_image;p=2011 images/MK 3 day september/XC Class 3-Camera 1;i=67;img=11160891-mk3dsept11-00996b.jpg


----------



## Jackson (9 May 2012)

Ali16 said:



			This isn'yt me... it's the girl who rides our little chestnut horse for us, but I thought she deserved some recognition for this sit at the MK3DE last year:

Scroll through to the right...

http://www.ultimate-images.co.uk/cgi-bin/pro/emAlbum.cgi?c=show_image;p=2011 images/MK 3 day september/XC Class 3-Camera 1;i=67;img=11160891-mk3dsept11-00996b.jpg

Click to expand...

Did she just defy gravity?


----------



## Jesstickle (9 May 2012)

Dottyfordylan said:



			sequence here first time xcountry at an event, I was determined to stay on but when we had a dirty stop at most fences I decided it just wasn't going to be 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396461283281&set=a.396460713281.177896.624898281&type=3

Click to expand...

And you didn't fall off?! That is impressive


----------



## Ali16 (9 May 2012)

Jackson said:



			Did she just defy gravity? 

Click to expand...

Pretty much I think! 

She's got grit!!


----------



## dafthoss (9 May 2012)

Dottyfordylan said:



			sequence here first time xcountry at an event, I was determined to stay on but when we had a dirty stop at most fences I decided it just wasn't going to be 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=396461283281&set=a.396460713281.177896.624898281&type=3

Click to expand...

I recognise one of the ponies in the back of your sj pics 



Ali16 said:



			This isn'yt me... it's the girl who rides our little chestnut horse for us, but I thought she deserved some recognition for this sit at the MK3DE last year:

Scroll through to the right...

http://www.ultimate-images.co.uk/cgi-bin/pro/emAlbum.cgi?c=show_image;p=2011 images/MK 3 day september/XC Class 3-Camera 1;i=67;img=11160891-mk3dsept11-00996b.jpg

Click to expand...

Its amazing how determined riders become when theres a dunking on the way. Honestly though I think she tied her self on .


----------



## Jesstickle (9 May 2012)

Ali16 said:



			Pretty much I think! 

She's got grit!!
		
Click to expand...

I think she's got superglue on her ass personally, or possibly on the insides of her knees!


----------



## Dottyfordylan (9 May 2012)

jesstickle said:



			And you didn't fall off?! That is impressive 

Click to expand...

Yep I was told I would get disqualified if I fell off and didn't want to look bad on my first time...sheer grit that kept me on. Unfortunately it was the fence that my family and bf had come to watch me ride ha ha I put on a good show!


----------



## fruity (9 May 2012)

This thread has kept me entertained for ages! literally been lol! 
None of my whoopsies have been caught on camera but had a fair few over the years,today my rather forward mare decided to take off when i mounted her and i ended up sat behind the saddle on her bum,trying to stop a horse in this postition is not straight forward i've realised! I am definately a hanger on type rather than a bailing out person,i am pretty determined not to fall off!


----------



## Mike007 (10 May 2012)

JFTD said:



			Can I be proud of it too, since he's my horse and my "project"   I would have looked a lot less tidy over it than dh though 

more like...







then of course there was this classic, Fergs trying to prove that, just his half brother he too could be a deer pony...  Sadly he misunderstood that Finn carries the stag down from the hills, he doesn't impersonate one over little jumps 






Click to expand...

_n the aviation world we say that any landing you can walk away from was a good landing_


----------



## pigsmight:) (10 May 2012)

ok so not as impressive as some of yours but it felt impressive!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2012)

Many moons ago when my mare was  around 10  I think
And YES  I did not even get my feet wet, she carried me to dry ground as per last picture. 

 This Wagtail & YasandCrystal  is D who has Lami

 She had stopped dead before water then I booted her and she jumped in, the the pictures taken.


----------



## GinaGem (10 May 2012)

My boy putting in a stop:





































And cocking it up:


----------



## JoBo (10 May 2012)

Gina I still don't know to this day how you stuck on when Prince did that spook, from behind the camera I swear he almost on his side, lol!

Here's my best one, and yes I did stay on!


----------



## GinaGem (10 May 2012)

JoBo said:








Click to expand...

Bet you are glad you did stay on that one!


----------



## TarrSteps (10 May 2012)

Ali16 said:



			This isn'yt me... it's the girl who rides our little chestnut horse for us, but I thought she deserved some recognition for this sit at the MK3DE last year:

Scroll through to the right...

http://www.ultimate-images.co.uk/cgi-bin/pro/emAlbum.cgi?c=show_image;p=2011 images/MK 3 day september/XC Class 3-Camera 1;i=67;img=11160891-mk3dsept11-00996b.jpg

Click to expand...

Love the horse's expression in the last one . . ."What the **** just happened???"


----------



## Ali16 (10 May 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Love the horse's expression in the last one . . ."What the **** just happened???"
		
Click to expand...

Lol I know 

And he carried on the rest of the course clear, bless him. 

This girl has an awful lot of this kind of pic at home - he's a bit of a monkey to say the least, although this time it wasn't his fault, he just tripped on landing in the water


----------



## aregona (10 May 2012)




----------



## aregona (10 May 2012)

I love this mare, she was so honest...thank god i had a snaffle in that day thats all i can say, poor mare!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 May 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150389009016563.409689.596966562&type=3

These are mine, poor girl she was hesitiant but when she went she really went for it!!! But I just stayed on!!!


----------



## dollymix (17 May 2012)

not as dramatic as some of yours! But I have just spent a happy hour in hysterics looking at some of these!  I work with a professional at be events and have endless near misses on file...but this is my favourite which was from Badders last year


----------



## MandyMoo (18 May 2012)

wow some impressive sitting there guys!!!!!! brilliant photos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sol (18 May 2012)

Haven't got any photos... but had a few sticky moments bareback that have had the people watching going  'she's coming off!' and me going 'I'm not going to bloody well fall off this horse!' including pony doing a 180 degree spin at speed because he saw, of all things, the tack trolley (that he's seen a hundred times - it was just somewhere different!). My right thigh actually went right accross his withers, it killed! It happened that quick I'm not even sure exactly what happened... I was just determined to stay on!


----------



## Mince Pie (18 May 2012)

I can't find the photo but if you Google "Pheobe Buckley water jump of death" there is a brilliant one there!


----------



## Bearsmum (18 May 2012)

Not me and I don't know who this is, but captured this while taking photos at Great Witchingham this spring. This young lady really did defy gravity...


























Luck her horse stood still!


----------



## dollymix (18 May 2012)

OMG!!!! Can't believe she sat that!!!!


----------

